# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Các cụ thường chạy feed,speed ntn ?

## ronaldinho_07

Thép CT3 cắt plasma các cụ phả mặt ntn ạ ?
Em thấy phả mặt đầu ngay vết cắt plasma chua quá,cứng còng .Em dùng mảnh carbide R0.8 cán 20,DOC em tét từ 0.1-0.5 WOC 5-10 mà nó vẫn kêu rầm rầm.

Phay thì em dùng ngón HSS phủ VA cũ,chạy adaptive 3d clearing .DOC 5,WOC 2 spindle 2675rpm feed 1098
Chừa 0.3 cho tinh
không biết thép ct3 thì các cụ chạy ntn ạ ?


Tinh cầu 10 hss,max feed 5k,step 0.25 chạy lên xuống theo mặt cong

----------

